# köln am 3.1.04



## biketrialer (30. Dezember 2003)

guden,
ma ein aufruf an alle kölner  und umgebung, wir sind am samstag 3.1.04 zum trialen in köln; wer bock hat kann ja ma vorbeischaun!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Dezember 2003)

das wetter soll tiptop werden 30% regenwahrscheinlichkeit, und sonne.  und die tage davor isses auch trocken, dass heißt kein dummes rumgerutsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (30. Dezember 2003)

des ja geil. uhrzeit....treffpunkt?

was liegt denn eigentlich an. urban oder wollt ihr euch da einen natur-spot suchen?


----------



## interlock (31. Dezember 2003)

komme warscheinlich auch. natur spot? mit natur is aber nich viel in kölle.


----------



## biketrialer (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *des ja geil. uhrzeit....treffpunkt?
> 
> was liegt denn eigentlich an. urban oder wollt ihr euch da einen natur-spot suchen? *



wir fahren alles was da is.......egal!!
werden so gegen 11 uhr am dom sein.....is das ok?
toto


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Dezember 2003)

ja ich denke das geht schon klar. 
hoffe nur das wir das bis 11uhr schaffen. zur not mal handy# austauschen!

bringe noch die 2 vom BikeShowTeam mit. kann gut sein das die auch noch einen mitbringen.


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von interlock _
> *komme warscheinlich auch. natur spot? mit natur is aber nich viel in kölle. *



zum Glück!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

keine Angst, wir kommen bestimmt net zum Natur fahren nach Köln, dann könnten wir gleich ins Felsenmeer gurcken, in Köln wird urban trial gefahren. 
@schlingsi: Andi und Stefan vom BikeShowteam?
wenn ja die wollten eh kommen.(haben denen ne mail geschrieben), außerdem wollte klaas aus Köln auch kommen(weiß net ob ihr den kennt)

also cu then
@all: guten rutsch nochma.

Max


----------



## interlock (31. Dezember 2003)

11 uhr???? man da lieg ich noch in der pofe. 
12 kommt irgendwie besser oder?
ich mein die tage werden doch jetzt wieder länger


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

Köln is ja beleuchtet, meinetwegen um 12Uhr,
toto was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Dezember 2003)

ja 12 uhr klingt gut. den klaas kenn ich nur vom hören-sagen. 

also, hab gerade nochmal mit stefan telefoniert. er und andi kommen auf jeden fall. 

hoffen wir mal das das wetter auch wirklich gut ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

ja wenns wetter scheißße ist, dann müssen wirs halt kurzfristig verschieben, aber auf www.wetter.com unter Köln steht, dass es gut werden soll, deswgen bin ich recht zuversichtlich


----------



## Levelboss (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin dabei!!!


guten Rutsch 

Felix


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

coooooooooooool  , das werden ja immer mehr............
  das wird n mörder geiler trialtag


----------



## biketrialer (1. Januar 2004)

leutz, treffen wir uns lieber 11 uhr da kann man mehr rocken da es ja schon gegen 16 30 dunkel wird!
toto


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Januar 2004)

11uhr ist krass! aber nun gut...dann muss es wohl so sein!


----------



## Levelboss (1. Januar 2004)

Ich bin für 11:15 !
Mein Zug kommt erst um 11:06 an und ich hab kein Bock eine Stunde zu warten.


Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (1. Januar 2004)

ajoooo des passt scho!
toto


----------



## [YoSHi] (1. Januar 2004)

an dem tag ist auch jib-session in kölle


----------



## biketrialer (1. Januar 2004)

dann gehts ja voll ab! 
toto


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Januar 2004)

@felix
geil also wenn du dahin kommst dann werde ich mich auf jeden bemühen da auch mit hin zu kommen!!!


----------



## interlock (1. Januar 2004)

was ist jib? 
fett, bin schon voll geil drauf 
werden echt immer mehr. coole butze


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Januar 2004)

Also um das ganze zusammen zufassen:
11Uhr (mientewgen 11.15Uhr in Kölle auf de Domplatte(da irgendwo halt)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Januar 2004)

an die kölsche Jungens:
hats heute in Köln geschneit??
weil auf www.wetter.de steht, dass es Heute leichten schneefall geben soll(sollte). aber dafür halt Freitag Und SAMSTAG top


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Januar 2004)

also in aachen hats geschneit. ab 15 uhr immer mehr. das wird in köln wohl nicht viel anders gewesen sein!


----------



## Levelboss (1. Januar 2004)

Also hier in Gummersbach (40 km östlich von Köln) hats den ganzen Tag nicht geschneit. Es war nur sau kalt.


Felix


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Januar 2004)

auf den webcam bilder sieht man auch kein schnee 
hoffentlich bleibt das so, wäre schade.
warten wirs ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (1. Januar 2004)

Hier ein paar Bilder von einer Webcam am Dom:

12 Uhr: kein Schnee!






14 Uhr: immer noch kein schnee!!!!





und um 17 Uhr: schon wieder kein schnee!






Fazit: Köln ist schneefrei --> man kann trialen


Felix


----------



## Mc Ride Hard (1. Januar 2004)

Wollen wirmit der Jib Crew fahren oder fahren wir alleine. Ich überlege auch zu kommen.

MC


----------



## aramis (1. Januar 2004)

Hey Felix, ich habe gehört, du fährst jetzt das alte Rad vom Dürrhauer. Gibts davon ein Bild oder so?


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Januar 2004)

ey ara wenn du das megamo meinst dann bist du echt voll verpeilt! guck mal in die bike-gallery so ca.50 seiten früher!


----------



## Trialmatze (1. Januar 2004)

Ja echt ma...das isser doch schon damals bei der DM gefahren


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mc Ride Hard _
> *Wollen wirmit der Jib Crew fahren oder fahren wir alleine. Ich überlege auch zu kommen.
> 
> MC *



1: lieber ohne JIB Crew, denn so treppenspringen find ich nich so geil! aber kann man ja mal gucken.

2: hier in aachen (60km von köln) schneits jetzt wie bekloppt.


----------



## aramis (1. Januar 2004)

@ Henrik, Matze:
ahso, ich dachte, das ist ein neues, weil das irgendjemand erst neulig mal erzählt hat. Der hat sich dann auch gewundert, als ich gesagt habe, dass der Dürrhauer jetzt Koxx fährt. Ey, wenn ich mich nur erinnern könnte, bei welchem Gespräch das war? Muss auf jeden Fall in den letzten Tagen gewesen sein.


----------



## biketrialer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Levelboss _
> *Gummersbach
> Felix *



ich glaub das hat doch irgendwas mit handball zu tun wenn ich mich nicht irre oder???
toto


----------



## Levelboss (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Hey Felix, ich habe gehört, du fährst jetzt das alte Rad vom Dürrhauer. Gibts davon ein Bild oder so? *



@ Aramis: Aufwachen ! 
   Ich fahre das Rad vom Thomas schon seit April.
Irgendwo in der Bike Gallery sind auch Bilder, musst mal suchen! 


@ toto

 Der Vfl Gummersbach spielt in der Handball-Bundesliga. War glaube ich sogar mal deutscher Meister vor ein paar Jahren.


Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (2. Januar 2004)

*HUST**REUSPER*

@ ARA

Wir hatten in Calbe darüber gesprochen, aber nichts desto trotz habe ich dir da nix anderes erzählt. Ich habe den Felix nur an dem Rad bei der DM erkannt, weil mir das Rad im Gedächtnis verblieben ist...aber is ja auch egal!


----------



## Levelboss (2. Januar 2004)

Also wartet bitte bis viertel nach 11!  ok?
Mein Zug kommt wie gesagt erst um 11:06 an.

bis morgen 

Felix


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2004)

nö, um punkt 11 fahren wir los,
nee quatsch natürlich warten wir auf dich.  
also dann bis morgen 
Max


----------



## Levelboss (3. Januar 2004)

Ich bin gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen.
So viel Spaß hat mir das Trialen schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.
Es war echt ein toller Tag!
Sowas wie heute müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen.


Felix


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2004)

der Tag heute war sauuuuuuuucoooooool
da muss dir recht geben felix, dass MUSS bald wiederholt werden,
auf jeden Fall.
Köln is so geil.
sooooo geile trialsachen, sogar natur  , aber city und urban Kram bis zum anwinken , x-trem geil
bis auf meine Krämpfe zum Schluss, aber egal


----------



## biketrialer (3. Januar 2004)

ja das war heut die absolute geile session seit langem wieder, das müssen wir echt ma  irgendwann wiederholen, das hat voll bock gemacht mit dir und sascha und den ganzen anderen ma richtig die city zu rocken!
köln is echt geil 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (3. Januar 2004)

war schon cool. ist mal was anderes mit anderen randsportlern zu fahren. haut rein. ich geh basteln.


----------



## biketrialer (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialsMax _
> *der Tag heute war sauuuuuuuucoooooool
> da muss dir recht geben felix, dass MUSS bald wiederholt werden,
> auf jeden Fall.
> ...



für unseren ara wär auch was dabei gewesen......die jungs (vom nationalen widerstand) am ende der session.....diese vollidioten 
ara da wäre dir echt die galle hochgekommen:kotz: 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2004)

diese klatzköpfingen Hurensöhne, die keine Ahnung haben, was sie da brüllen, nur scheißße im Kopf haben, sind echt solche wixer, nazi verreckt   
In der Gruppe sind se stark, aber alleine verpissen die sich, wenns heikel wird...............


----------



## aramis (3. Januar 2004)

Ach, ich dachte, wir wären die einzigen, die so ein Glück haben. Bei uns in Leipzig is auch meistens ne Fascho-Demo, wenn wir ein großes Trial-Treffen machen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Januar 2004)

Haben die euch angelabert?

Ja ja , Deutschland ist schon komisch.  Wenn paar Linke ne Demo machen werden die gleich niedergeknüppelt und mit Wasserskanonnen beschossen, wenn die Rechten ne Demo machen kriegen die Geleitschutzt von der Polizei LOL. Als könnten sich die Deppen mit Springerstiefeln, Schlagringen und Kampfhunden nicht verteitigen.


----------



## Mario-Trial (4. Januar 2004)

also jungs, wenn ihr echt glaubt, dass da so ein bullenaufgebot ist, weil die die nazios schützen wollen, solltet ihr mal bedenken, dass wir grad nich 1944 haben. Das is doch grade, weil die von vielen gehasst werden und die wollen ausschreitungen verhindern, oder nicht?!? Und außerdem gibts auch genuch linke, die nich mehr alle tassen im schrank haben. Man sollte nich immer alle in eine schublade stecken...

Ach und falls das hier so rüber kommt, ich bin *kein* nazi bzw. habe keine meinung, die sich in richtung rechts bewegt!


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Januar 2004)

ich bin auch auf keinen fall rechts, aber ich hab schon oft genuch gesehn dass die, die angefangen ham mit steinen zu werfen nich die "rechten" waren, und auch wenn die "rechten" sicher ne "faslche" meinung ham und oft genuch stress machen is es kein zeichen von intelgenz mit gewalt gegen SIE einen streit anzufangen!


----------



## megamo=trial (6. Januar 2004)

Gibts von eurem Treffen paar Bildchen?Würd einen schonmal intressieren ,was im weit entfernten Köln so geht


----------



## gapliner (6. Januar 2004)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos die irgendeiner gemacht hat da.

http://www.unicyclist.com/gallery/albuu35 

Sorry sind nicht viele Fotos und ein bisschen Einrad-lastig aber wenigstens fotos.

mfg

Moritz
---------------
Ruhrpott Unitrials


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

besser als nix!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2004)

moin!

Jungs, muss sone Session ausgerechnet an meinem Geburtstag stattfinden? da konnt ich natürlich ma so garnich!
wie wars denn eigentlich? irgendwelche außergewöhnlichen Vorkommnisse? Verletzte? Rekorde?
wie wärs mit nächstem WE das selbe nochmal?


Klaas


----------



## mtb-trialer (11. Januar 2004)

ey klaas du alte socke! lass uns mal wieder treffen (weißt bestimmt schon gar nicht mehr wer ich bin!) aber dann nicht wieder so kurzfristig wieletztes mal beim forum treff in köln.

(bin damals mit dir nem freund von mir und GERO getrialt!, der wohnt ja jetzt bei uns....) 

henrik


----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2004)

nabend!

Klar! machen wir mal, bin jedes WE in Köln trialen. Sag bescheit wenn du kommst! un bring den ollen Gero mit!
erzähl ma was über deine Hügi 240! ich hab mir eine bestellt in der hoffnung, daß sie nich durchrutscht. ist sie mal bei dir durchgerutscht?


----------



## mtb-trialer (11. Januar 2004)

bei großen sachen nicht. jetzt nicht bei nem backhop oder, eher bei so, bei ganz kleinen belastungen wie wenn man einfach nur balanciert, hats mal geknackt aber echt nichts großartiges...


----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2004)

Knacken is ok, aber du hast nie auch nur ein paar cm ins Leere getreten?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Januar 2004)

hey klaas, ich fahr auch hügi, und mir ist die oft voll durchgerutscht, aber mit den neuen verchromten Zahnscheiben, hält die schon ein halbes Jahr ohne durchrutschen nur knacken.


----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2004)

ah, danke für die Auskunkft!
Ist sie denn früher mit den alten Scheiben mal mehr als eine Stellung weiter gerutscht? also so daß man sich aufe Schnüss legt?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Januar 2004)

am Anfang, muss die erst mal richtig eingefahren werden bis sich das fett verteilt hat, dann hält die wie schwein, da musste halt ma sone woche nit so fest treten, ich würde dir nicht empfehlen das fett rauszumachen und öl rein, weil dann kanste dir jeden monat neue zahnscheiben kaufen..........
falls du sie kaputt machst, bestell dir n par verchromte.........
ich musste mir echt jeden Monat neue zahnscheiben kaufen aber mit den vechromten hält des sein nem halben Jahr schon ohne große durchrutscher.................


----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2004)

hab jetz gerade erst eine hügi bestellt, wird die dann nich direkt mit den verchromten geliefert? da steht "gehärtete Zahnscheiben".
sind die das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Januar 2004)

keine ahnung ob die des sind, ich hab meine beim hoffmann bestellt, und er hat gesagt, das wären die neuen verchromten.
bestell die einfach bei hoffmannbikes, sind auch nicht so teuer.....
Max


----------

